# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Indiscretion of the Day!

## wendhend

I think it's impossible to go to a reptile expo and not bring something home, especially when you know you have empty cages. Today I went to the Portland Metro Reptile Expo with an open mind, not having any idea what I might fall for. It turned out to be an Aru green tree python. This guy is super sweet and easy to handle, which completely won me over. Anyway, I am looking forward to enjoying my first snake that doesn't want to hide under a rock all day!

Aru Chondro

----------


## JeffDG

Wow, great snake! Congrats.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk

----------

_wendhend_ (01-22-2012)

----------


## dragonboy4578

Very nice!!!! Congrats

----------

_wendhend_ (01-22-2012)

----------


## JR Exotics

Gotta love the GTP's. Nice pick up!

----------

_wendhend_ (01-22-2012)

----------


## Evenstar

That's awesome!!  Can't wait for my boy to arrive in the spring!  They are amazing animals - love this one's snowflake pattern - very nice!   :Good Job:

----------

_wendhend_ (01-22-2012)

----------


## Cendalla

Beautiful! I can see why you wouldn't be able to pass him up :Good Job:

----------

_wendhend_ (01-22-2012)

----------


## gman8585

Awesome pick up. It is hard to go to those shows without leaving with one snake!

----------

_wendhend_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## wendhend

Thanks! I know I have never come home from a show empty-handed!

----------


## babyknees

He's gorgeous! I wish the expos by me had green trees more often.

----------

_wendhend_ (01-27-2012)

----------


## Randy J.

That's a gorgeous example of the Aru line...  I'm debating on getting a GTP soon, and don't know if I should go Aru, Jaya, Biak, Sorong, or a Cross-Breed, since those are what's available, at my local Reptile Shops (Ben Siegel & Underground)...  Biaks seem to be the cheapest, but they're also the most aggressive, so I probably have to pick between Jaya & Aru, or Sorong if there are any Sorongs left..  Maybe I'll check out the Crosses, but just incase I should ever decide to breed, pure locales are best...      :Snake:

----------

_wendhend_ (02-12-2012)

----------


## wendhend

That's good that you have some local places where you can get one. That way you can handle them before purchasing and hopefully get one that isn't too aggressive. I feel very lucky to have found one that I can handle so easily. Good luck!  :Smile:

----------

